# Kliché OD



## K Pedals (Mar 26, 2020)

Got the new 1590bb hammered copper...


----------



## cooder (Mar 26, 2020)

Excellent n' tidy! That hammered coppertone looks great with the knoberage!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2020)

Most excellent!  As good or better than the real deal!  Which diodes are those, D9J?


----------



## Barry (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks good, got one in the bunch I just started, got warm early here, so works been busy


----------



## Barry (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks good, got one in the bunch I just started, got warm early here, so works been busy


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 26, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Most excellent!  As good or better than the real deal!  Which diodes are those, D9J?


That’s my new Japanese 1N34A’s


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 27, 2020)

thewintersoldier said:


> in my recent kliche mini I used some old 1N34A's but in my next one I'm gonna try some BAT41s for a different flavor


I’ve used a bunch of different kinds but I’ve never used any BAT diodes...
I might try that on my next one...


----------

